# Pamela Anderson to KFC lovers...



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

PETA's Campaign Against KFC | KentuckyFriedCruelty.com


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

PETA needs to GTFO. And Pamela Anderson as a spokesperson? REALLY? LOL


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

hahahahaha. Them idiots need to get a life. 

I am a happy member of PETA. People Eating Tasty Animals.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

So, you're for chickens going thru the very painful process of getting their beaks chopped off, causing many to die of starvation? This has nothing to do with PETA per se, or Pamela Anderson.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

You can't believe a thing PETA tells you. PETA will give bleeding hearts, such as yourself, the biggest load of crap to roll with - while they HAPPILY hire celebrities who wear leather and fur.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Northern said:


> So, you're for chickens going thru the very painful process of getting their beaks chopped off, causing many to die of starvation? This has nothing to do with PETA per se, or Pamela Anderson.


Of course not. But, I am not going to let one biased website suddenly make me want to go crazy trying to protect some chicken. When I see a TRUE, UNBIASED video of the treatment that really goes down then I will show some compassion.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

But the beak-chopping was right on the video! (as well as other horrors!) Did you watch it?


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Northern said:


> But the beak-chopping was right on the video! (as well as other horrors!) Did you watch it?


Was it on that website? If so, then I don't give a darn tootin about it. 

Sure. I am sure somewhere there is abuse going on to a chicken. PETA probably just so happened to find that one slaughterhouse where a beak was being chopped off of chicken.

Look, it's PETA. Their goal in life is to make the human race look like the meanest creatures in the Milky Way. Instead of actually doing anything to try and prevent this said "abuse" they seem to find, all they do is gripe and complain and hire hypocritical testimonials to cry about it.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

PETA is the biggest group of dumbness and hypocrisy. They talk about animal cruelty when they are the ones that are killing dogs and dumping them in dumpsters. 

"In 2003 PETA euthanized over 85 percent of the animals it took in, finding adoptive homes for just 14 percent. By comparison, the Norfolk SPCA found adoptive homes for 73 percent of its animals and the Virginia Beach SPCA adopted out 66 percent. PETA’s required report documenting its 2004 record is currently over 4 weeks late.*"*
Press Release | PETA Employees Face 31 Felony Animal-Cruelty Charges for Killing, Dumping Dogs

People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals??? pft!

They are all for letting your domesticated pets run free because being in a fence isn't "natural" to them. Without considering the fact that most of the animals won't know how to survive out of the fence that is meant to keep them safe in today's world. I won't listen to anything that group or morons has to say.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

The "documentation" used by PETA is suspect, at best, so I put NO store in this video. I do not support animal cruelty, but I don't support the spreading of PETA propaganda either.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

*I repeat, it's not about PETA nor Pamela Anderson*

I know & abhor the fact that PETA's euthanized thousands of animals, thrown ketchup on people in fur coats, been absurd in so many ways. I'd never donate $ to them. That said, I watched a *video *of the cruelties within this chicken ranch; I _saw_ the workers hold up the chickens to the beak-chopping machines & cut off their beaks, I_ saw_ their broken legs & wings, etc. Can you get past that the video is on PETA's website & that Pamela Anderson is narrating?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

PETA is notorious for using footage that is years out of date or filmed in locations (countries) that have nothing to do with the subject they claim to be addressing -- for example, they use footage of horse slaughter houses in Mexico while railing about cruelty in US plants. They intentionally mislead people about what they use to support their "facts"


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

PETA's other marketing campaigns included handing out pamphlets on the animal cruelty to school aged children. The front cover design? I think they speak for themselves


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

It doesn't matter who narrated it, with PETA's history I will not listen to ANYTHING they have their name on.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

The beaks are cut off to prevent the chickens from pecking each other to death. If more than a few died from it or any other practice then the practice would be modified. I don't think I would join Al Sharpton, Pamela Anderson and Paul McCartney in the last lifeboat on a sinking ship. I'm just ambivilent about the Dali Llama.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

To add a little clarity let me just say that yes, factory farm raised chickens _do_ have part of their top beaks cut off.

The reason? So they don't peck each other to death. When you have literally thousands of chickens, you need a way to keep them from killing and eating each other.

Cutting off parts of their top beaks doesn't impair their ability to eat, just their ability to peck their neighbors bloody.

They're also packed tightly when they're shipped to processing, because otherwise they'll fight and maim each other.

Really people, there are _reasons_ why these things happen. It's not arbitrary, and it's not because people are being 'mean' to the poor wittle chickies.

Chickens are nasty, vile birds who eat pretty much anything, their dead comrades included.

When they're kept in small groups, they're manageable and even likeable. In large, thousands-strong flocks, their keepers have to do _something_ to keep them from attacking each other.

As far as PETA being an informed, unbiased group with only the animals' best interests at heart? Seriously, don't make me laugh! :rofl:


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

*Well, whoever thinks chickens are "vile" & "nasty" isn't going to care!*

I've known a few chickens personally, and found them to be nothing of the sort. One rooster of my acquaintance had his own cab aside his owner's motorcycle, & they'd ride into town & have a drink at the sidewalk cafe, then cruise back home when they were ready. The rooster was intelligent & companionable enough to do all that!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You apparently didn't read my entire post, Northern.

I said: *When they're kept in small groups, they're manageable and even likeable.

*Regardless, chickens _are_ nasty, vile birds. Most birds are vile, considering the things they'll eat. So are dogs. Dogs are nasty, poop eating critters. Doesn't mean I don't like them on an individual basis. 

I own a dog that I love quite a bit, and plan to have chickens at some point for meat and eggs.

I wasn't insulting their _personalities_, I was commenting on their inherent _traits._

Chickens will pretty much eat anything, their own dead included.


----------



## Barbie Girl (May 24, 2010)

I dont listen to what PETA has to say. Im against animal cruelty, but most of their footage and slides are old videos, some even dont come from the US. I dont support PETA


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorry Speedracer, I did miss that sentence. I made an assumption that the rest of your thread after "vile & nasty" would be more of the same. My fault!


----------



## JumpsxGlory (Dec 20, 2009)

You make some great points Speed Racer. Most people don't realize that PETA is a bunch of crap. And raising chickens for years, I know that they are evil when in a large group. Disgusting creatures!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Northern said:


> Sorry Speedracer, I did miss that sentence. I made an assumption that the rest of your thread after "vile & nasty" would be more of the same. My fault!


That's okay Northern, no harm no foul. Or would it be fowl? :wink:


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

How did I know you were going to say that?


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

We keep a small flock of chickens in a big covered pen, and they are on the line between pets and livestock. 

Their beaks were not clipped because they were not hatchery raised and they were not shipped; we picked them at at the farm.

Our local Tractor Supply and Southern States carries hatchery raised chicks every spring, they all have their beaks clipped but they still manage to inflict signifigant damage on each other; after a few days in the store half of them have spots of medication all over them for wound inflicted by their fellows. 

I am validating everything SR has said, based on my personal experience. Beak clipping is an unfortunate necessity in mass produced or shipped fowl, or in poultry that's going to be kept in close quarters. The alternative is to have some chicks pecked to death. 

This doesn't keep Maricola, Butterscotch, Jasmine, Moonstone, Domino, Sylvia, Big Red, Little Red, Buttercup, et. al. from being fascinating and delightful individuals.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I will have to say, while generally PETA are a bunch of looney stargazing bleeding heart doo gooders, I do agree that the way chickens are farmed is cruel and does need to change. I have lived near and been to chicken farms and it is as bad as peta makes it and worse. I have also toured a Tyson factory and it can be down right gruesome(my ex bff worked there and took videos of some of the stuff on his cell phone). I am not talking about the debeaking or how they are killed, I am talking about the workers stepping on them to "slow them down" and kicking and throwing them against walls and chunking them in the cages like they are footballs, I have witnesses alll multiple times. 

Though I must say, beak clipping isnt really toooo bad. My grandma had a bunch of clipped hens dropped in her yard and they did just fine as free range chickens, they all lived fat and happy until they died of old age a few years later.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Factory farmiong is here to stay and is only going to increase as the population grows. If not for factory farming chicken nuggets at McDonalds would cost $15. The same is true of the slaughter process.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> Chickens are nasty, vile birds who eat pretty much anything, their dead comrades included.
> 
> When they're kept in small groups, they're manageable and even likeable. In large, thousands-strong flocks, their keepers have to do _something_ to keep them from attacking each other.


There are lots of animals who get violent with each other when overcrowded (including arguably humans!) It's just nature's way of dealing with overcrowding. You can't ascribe human value judgments to animal behavior.


I don't care how they treat their chickens, you couldn't drag me into a KFC. It is absolutely disgusting just like most fast food. I don't know WHY people eat it either - Cooking at home is cheaper.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

ponyboy said:


> There are lots of animals who get violent with each other when overcrowded (including arguably humans!) It's just nature's way of dealing with overcrowding. You can't ascribe human value judgments to animal behavior.
> 
> 
> I don't care how they treat their chickens, you couldn't drag me into a KFC. It is absolutely disgusting just like most fast food.* I don't know WHY people eat it either - Cooking at home is cheaper*.



I agree with that. lol. Fast food is gross.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I can see why Pam Anderson has some empathy for artificially big breasted brainless animals.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you, HoneySuga, for sharing more of what transpires in chicken farms, & Ponyboy,too: we judge these birds as having moral failings when we pack them so tightly, don't let them out of buildings, ad nauseum?


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

kevinshorses said:


> I can see why Pam Anderson has some empathy for artificially big breasted brainless animals.


Thank you, sir, for making me spit my Dr. Pepper all over my computer screen.

That was so freaking funny.  ahahahaha.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

**Sniffle Sniffle** I work at KFC. I don't care about this crap from PETA, I'm not eating KFC or any fast food after cooking it day after day.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

ITA with everything Speedracer has said - and, for the record, I happen to love chickens.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Northern said:


> Thank you, HoneySuga, for sharing more of what transpires in chicken farms, & Ponyboy,too: we judge these birds as having moral failings when we pack them so tightly, don't let them out of buildings, ad nauseum?


Who's judging them? They have inherent traits; it has nothing to do with being judgmental.

Even chickens in a smaller flock will gang up on a sick or injured individual of their own species and kill it. Then eat it. Chickens are cannibals. They're also carrion eaters.

Doesn't mean their meat and eggs aren't tasty, or that I can't like individual animals.

_I'm_ not the one ascribing human emotions to them.

For those of you eschewing fast food for home cooked, how many of you are actually eating animals you raised yourselves? If you buy meat, eggs, cheese, milk, or any type of animal product at a grocery store, you _approve_ of factory farming.

People want cheap and plentiful food, and in order to get that, there _has_ to be factory farms. Waxing poetic about the small, family owned farms is ridiculous. No one would be able to afford to eat if we went back to the small farms.

The U.S. has possibly the most obese population on the planet, and it's always the ones who don't do the actual_ work_ of bringing food to their tables who think that family owned farms are bucolic places where the farmers don't have to work hard, and all the animals are content and live in acres of grass pastures.

Farming is dirty, smelly, difficult, dangerous work, and most times than not, operations don't have unlimited grass pastures. Farming is also dependent on the vagaries of the weather. Nothing about that says 'bucolic'.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Unfortunately, SR, valid, logical arguments don't seem to be getting very far here.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I know mac, but I have to _try! _

Call it a failing; I always think people are intelligent, rational creatures who if presented with logic and reason, will understand and comprehend.

I guess I should take Einstein's motto to heart instead: _The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over, and expecting different results.

_So by that definition, I must be crazy.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

At first, I don't know that much about factory farming or farming on the whole (even I have relatives who are non-factory farmers) so I can only give a superficial opinion, based on it what I've heard. I can still say that I don't support PETA or any other radical animal organization or I don't even participate moderate ones. It's just an opinion.



Speed Racer said:


> For those of you eschewing fast food for home cooked, how many of you are actually eating animals you raised yourselves? If you buy meat, eggs, cheese, milk, or any type of animal product at a grocery store, you _approve_ of factory farming.
> 
> People want cheap and plentiful food, and in order to get that, there _has_ to be factory farms. Waxing poetic about the small, family owned farms is ridiculous. No one would be able to afford to eat if we went back to the small farms.


I think that we should find a balance between productivity and humanity here; it's true that it'd be extremely hard to go back to small farms but I still don't accept that all animal rights will be trampled because of productivity. I don't know how things are over there but at least over here being farmer isn't usually even that profitable, especially after joining EU in mid 1990's it has been kinda from-hand-to-mouth way to live to many of farmers so I know and understand that it'd be impossible to require that these farmers had to ensure their animals so natural environment as possible, especially if they have lots of animals. It's unrealistic and would be financially impossible to do. I still don't think the most cost-effectivest choice is always ethically durable, especially if we ignore the fact that even those are just production animals, them are still living creatures. I'm not all sure of the current legislation and how high farming standards are but I hope those are or will be so high that they don't totally ignore the living creature part. I think we need constant researchs, innovations and development so we can product meat which is economical but also ethically produced. My very personal opinion just is that economical reasons steamroll over other views just too easily, especially in these days and I hate it :roll:. Of course our society needs healthy economy so it can keep going but I think that's sometimes higlighted too much and animal rights isn't the only thing which should be re-considered... but it's another story.

I'm not the one who takes care of our food maintenance at the moment and know our meat comes from a local store so its source is prolly some factory farm. Like I said, I'm not that radical so I haven't caught any horrible compunctions because of that but I've still toyed with an idea that I'd have my meat from some small farm when I'll finally take care of my own food consumption some day. I know that there are small farms which raise and slaughter their animals theirself around there. Same with eggs, there are some products from hens which don't live in those extremely small cages. What I've caught is that extremely huge dairy farms aren't that common here and most of them are ok so it's ok to me. Even tho I guess changes like that in my lifestyle aren't possible in the near future since I'm hopefully going to be a full-time student in the upcoming autumn. And we all know that studets are poor and products like this are more expensive than "normal" ones.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

*G-d knows your hearts & the hearts of the industry profiteers*

Those who posted that chickens are "disgusting" etc., G-d knows what you meant. Likewise, the fact that chickens will kill a sick/injured chicken, then eat it, G-d knows why Speedracer laid that info out. G-d knows my heart & why I'm not eating KFC.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Northern said:


> Those who posted that chickens are "disgusting" etc., G-d knows what you meant. Likewise, the fact that chickens will kill a sick/injured chicken, then eat it, G-d knows why Speedracer laid that info out. G-d knows my heart & why I'm not eating KFC.


 just a question...not trying to start anything, just honestly wondering, why did you not just type god? but instead g-d? not trying to offend.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

No problem; it's a way to respect G-d instead of giving His whole name on formats that are perishable.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

So, saying "God" in a sentence is disrespectful?? I mean, I woudl understand if it were being used in a blasphemous manner, but I didn't realize simply speaking (er, typing) his name was disrespect.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

I dunno...gross or not, about twice a year I get a craving for the Dirty Bird and have to give in. With the chemical green salad and the saturated fat laden gravy. soooooo goooood...

About the cruelty issue, I think PETA are a bunch of dumb-asses. I do see how the mass-production of chicken is a nasty business and can offend our sensibilities however, KFC is not the only vendor using chicken produced this way. The chicken you pluck from the grocery store meat counter is farmed the same way. So boycot KFC if you want, but be aware that the chicken you throw on the grill tonight is farmed the same way.

I buy organic meat (including chicken) from a local farm and they still clip beaks and stuff them into baskets. The only difference is that the numbers are fewer and the feeding process is very different. These animals still peck eachother to death etc. and they live a pretty decent existence for a bird. I don't buy organic for animal cruelty reasons. I buy organic meat for the same reason I buy organic produce; for the health benefits for my family. Heck maybe I pitch it all out the window with the occasional trip to the fast food joint, but if fast food once in a while is wrong, I don't wanna be right! Unfortunatley buying organic meat is not an option for everyone. It's pricey and not that easy to come by. Mass production of animals is just a necessary evil. Without mass production the already super expensive chicken would be unattainable to many families. 

Instead of crying over the poor chickens, I'd rather focus my philanthropic efforts toward helping my human counterparts - especially kids.


----------



## LolHorse (Dec 28, 2009)

I hate chickens, they are filthy creatures, and I do not like the taste of there meat, though I do support proper care of them, just because there disgusting animals doesn't mean you can abuse them or stuff them all into a dark chicken coop for all there lifes until there slaughterd. 
Watch Food Inc. if you haven't already, it's a very interesting video with relible information that is unbiased. You will think agian before you eat, it's not about animal cruelty (except part about the chickens) it's just about the food market. 
Am a meat eater (yummy) and am not a PETA supporter.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I was not trying to be all big and dramatic with my post. I agree with 99% of what SR said, she is my HF hero...lol

I was just giving my POV. It is very true that chickens are nasty rahter vile creatures. My grandma orders about 200 chicks every other year(she sells eggs eggs and butchers her own chickens) and those little boogers will rip each other to shreds(they have a particular penchant for each others little toesies) so she had to design a cage system to keep them rotating in small groups to keep them from eating each other. Even with her preventative measures the manage to kil about 20-30 of their comrades each crop. 

I also agree with Kevin that favtory farming is here to stay. The only big problem I have is how they are treated by ahole workers ( the kicking and stepping on them and such) it is completely unnecessary and completely done out of pure meanness.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Themacpack, it's not the form that matters to G-d, it's your heart's intention.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

thanks northern, i was just curious about that. 

now, about the OP, honestly, i stopped believing PETA a longggggg tiem ago. heck, i stopped believing most grous like that, now, im all for saving the animals, but when groups are like that, they lose ALL my respect and pity.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Not a PETA supporter, but I am against animal cruelty.
I plan on eventually raising my own chickens strictly for the eggs. I'm not a fan of chicken meat or beef. I prefer pork. I do eat chicken, beef, and all that but I doubt I'll be able to raise a steer then send it off to be butchered. Just not my thing. It also doesn't help that I've been taking care of a certain little bull for the last couple of months. (see avatar, his name is Wilbur)


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Wilbur is adorable!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

I feel this is a relevant enough article to post here too...
PETA Taking Message to Children
That's right...PETA is going to be doing a demonstration outside a local _elementary_ school here protesting the circus that has been coming to town for years. -__- Isn't that just a lot over the top? I mean...if they did it with high schoolers or adults that'd be one thing...but with elementary aged children?!
Granted circuses come under fire a lot for animal cruelty, but the Ringling Brothers and Barnum and Bailey Circus is one of the few that exist that actually treat their animals with kindness and respect.
This all is starting to make me sick! :-(

Edit: sorry if this is a little off-topic. =/ I just think it fits here rather than making a new thread.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Northern said:


> Wilbur is adorable!


Thanks.
He usually follows me around like a lost puppy, he even comes running when you yell, "Dinner!" and then shake his bottle. Not kidding. It's the cutest thing ever.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Honeysuga already said this but I want to state it more bluntly.

Chickens will kill each other! Period. It is not just the sick or injured that are killed, like has been implied else where.

Does the term Pecking Order ring any bells with anyone?

They do not have to be over crowded or abused or neglected or anything us mean horrible humans might do to them to make them peck each other to death. It is just something chickens do. 

We humans do things to our animals (pets/livestock) so that they are not a danger to themselves and each other. 

Dogs and cats sometimes die during or the result of simple spay an neuter surgery. Heck, horses too. The loss to benefit ratio leans heavily on the side of benefit there, just like it does for the chicken beak removal.


Threads like this make me wonder how many people who get up in arms about something like this have a de-clawed cat or a de-barked dog?


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> I feel this is a relevant enough article to post here too...
> PETA Taking Message to Children
> That's right...PETA is going to be doing a demonstration outside a local _elementary_ school here protesting the circus that has been coming to town for years. -__- Isn't that just a lot over the top? I mean...if they did it with high schoolers or adults that'd be one thing...but with elementary aged children?!
> Granted circuses come under fire a lot for animal cruelty, but the Ringling Brothers and Barnum and Bailey Circus is one of the few that exist that actually treat their animals with kindness and respect.
> ...


Wow.. the way to go :roll:. Start with little, innocent kids.

Because that's on a public property I guess there's no way to remove that costume player there?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Tamma, PETA folks are nothing but cowards, so they generally go after children.

I've seen them try their crap at 4H shows, telling little kids that they're killers and butchers! The children are there to show their steers, sheep and horses, and to get rounded on by these ignorant, cowardly asshats is unbearable. :evil:

They weren't there long, I can tell you. They were lucky to escape with their cowardly little lives, after the adults figured out what was going on.

Ugh, I hate PETA and everything it stands for.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Agreed. I am starting my own little group LNMPAPETA! (Logical Non-Moron People Against PETA!) Now lets grab our little signs and go picket them with some sides of beef,Tyson frozen turkeys, bitted horses, leather saddles, shoes, sofas(whatever we can find!) ostrich boots, and we can throw chicken nuggets at them too!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> and we can throw chicken nuggets at them too!


:shock: But.... But.....

That is a horrible waste of perfectly tasty over salted and greasy food!



OK, deal if we buy double the nuggets so we can snack on some as we toss others.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Oooh, I like the idea of throwing chicken nuggets at them! :clap:

Let's just make sure they have ketchup on 'em, for that little extra oomph.

We can always hire a BBQ joint to bring a mobile smoker and do a whole pig while we're there, too. Mmm, mmm! Smoked, bbq'd hog!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Ketchup on nuggets? BBQ sauce or mustard sauce or such, not ketchup. Geez. 

I like the spinning pig on a stick idea.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

No silly, ketchup on the nuggets we throw at the PETA groupies. 

We'll keep the _good_ sauces for the nuggets we actually eat.

Man, talking about charred pig flesh is making me hungry for BBQ. I wonder if they're still doing BBQ Battle in Washington, D.C.? I may just have to drive up there if they do!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Drool, charred pig flesh!


That makes sense on the ketchup vs. good sauce thing.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree SR, especially if it is ripped to shreds and slow cooked in a Carolina vinegar BBQ sauce! nom nom nom!

So looks like everyone is on board to go waste a few hours of _their_ time! Next step is to produce pamphlets on how best to cook and eat poultry, beef, pork, fish, and anything else cute and furry! Then we will set up a bunch of BBQ pits outside and smoke huge chunks of cute little piggies and moos and hand out those pamphlets! We can also play pin the tail on the donkey to really get em riled up! 

Then for dinner we can have KFC cater!


----------



## JumpsxGlory (Dec 20, 2009)

You guys are too hilarious!!!:clap::rofl::hug:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Lol, you guys are too funny :lol:. I'm in your party!

We had a delicious pork dinner today :wink:.

(P)ETA: your plans made me hugry again. I think I'll check the leftovers...


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

TaMMa89 said:


> Wow.. the way to go :roll:. Start with little, innocent kids.
> 
> Because that's on a public property I guess there's no way to remove that costume player there?


Well...as long as they stay 100 feet away from the school, they can't get in trouble...but if they are on school property, they can get in trouble so fast it's not even funny.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Honeysuga, let's not forget the high fat and calorie snacks to go along with all that bbq'd goodness.

Have you ever tried fried Oreos? Ooooh, baybee! Slap yer grandma! :clap:

Smoked turkey legs, fried pickles, home made potato chips, lawsa mercy! 

I just checked; Barbecue Battle is on 06/26-06/27/10 in Washington, D.C., so they still have it. May have to take that Saturday off and go pig out. Snerk. Hog joke.... 

I wonder if PETA'll be there? Probably not, since Barbecue Battle is put on by adults, and they only like to harass children.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> Well...as long as they stay 100 feet away from the school, they can't get in trouble...but if they are on school property, they can get in trouble so fast it's not even funny.


If it was my kids school they would be in trouble within 1/4 mile but it wouldn't be the law that bothered them.

I showed my six year old the covers of the pamphlets that were posted previously and he responded "Awesome. Does that show you how to gut a rabbit". They would be very frustrated in thier efforts to turn that kid. He talks about harvesting game in his class all the time. It's a good thing he has such an understanding teacher.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Kevin, sounds like you're raising a fine, well grounded boy.

Since I'm going to have chickens for meat as well as eggs, I'm going to need a step by step guide how to kill, gut, and defeather the ******s. A pamphlet splainin' all that would be very helpful!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> If it was my kids school they would be in trouble within 1/4 mile but it wouldn't be the law that bothered them.
> 
> I showed my six year old the covers of the pamphlets that were posted previously and he responded "Awesome. Does that show you how to gut a rabbit". They would be very frustrated in thier efforts to turn that kid. He talks about harvesting game in his class all the time. It's a good thing he has such an understanding teacher.


Haha, yeah I'd understand that!
The school property rules are goofy around here...since it's a rather large city. Same as the 'you can smoke and do drugs if you are off property at high schools' rule *kids walk across the street and is now allowed to do such*

The thing is, where the demonstration is taking place, is a really bad part of town, so I'm a bit worried about what might happen as a result of this. There are a lot of gunfights/stabbings/assaults in that neck of the woods that this school is...and some people aren't afraid to get in massive trouble if they stand up for what they think. Some people just don't hesitate to do things, despite where they are. As for this...at 3pm MST when 500 5-11 year old kids are getting out of school! :evil:

Sorry, I ranted.



Speed Racer said:


> Kevin, sounds like you're raising a fine, well grounded boy.
> 
> Since I'm going to have chickens for meat as well as eggs, I'm going to need a step by step guide how to kill, gut, and defeather the ******s. A pamphlet splainin' all that would be very helpful!


Haha, Speed Racer, yeah I would like that too! How about a fish/cow dis-assembly for consumption manual too?!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> How about a fish/cow dis-assembly for consumption manual too?!


I already know how to gut and descale fish, but you're hard core to want to learn to process a cow! :shock:

Even when I raise a steer for meat, he's going to the local slaughter house for processing. 

I don't really think I'm capable of handling such a large animal, although my SO was raised on a farm in Georgia, and he can process hogs. 

As he says, "When you raise your own hogs, you tend to use everything but the oink." :wink:


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm with you, SR, we did chickens ourselves, growing up, but the steers and pigs were always handled by our local butcher.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Kevin, sounds like you're raising a fine, well grounded boy.


I hope in a few years I'm around when someone starts to talk to him about PETA. It should be interesting.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> I already know how to gut and descale fish, but you're hard core to want to learn to process a cow! :shock:
> 
> Even when I raise a steer for meat, he's going to the local slaughter house for processing.
> 
> ...


Haha, I was mocking Peta. :lol: Naw, I'd not care to learn such either! I was just taking your point and running with it for the moment. Might as well have a little bit of fun while on the topic. 

I just hope they don't hand out the vulgar 'r' rated pamphlets to the kids that Peta is renowned to give to people at demonstrations. :evil: I just heard on the news that parents are in an uproar about it so much, that they have pulled their kids out of school for the days(assuming if Peta doesn't stop with just todays petition) that Peta will be there. How dare they ruin the kids last few days of school!!! :evil:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Whew, okay then. You had me worried for a minute! :wink:

I'm not thinking the kids are crying in their milk about missing the last day or two of school. All I remember about elementary school was waiting in class on that last day, feeling like it was taking _forever_ to be over.

But yes, I can understand why the parents would keep their children home while the protests are going on. Shame on people who deliberately try to traumatize children! :evil:


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

The parents should go to the school and disrupt the little protest. I would like to see someone show up with a few lambs and ponies and maybe a box of puppies and see how many kids pay attention to the guy in the elephant suit.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> The parents should go to the school and disrupt the little protest. I would like to see someone show up with a few lambs and ponies and maybe a box of puppies and see how many kids pay attention to the guy in the elephant suit.


Oooh, good ideas Kevin!

A little white pony with sparkles in its mane and tail and a cute little saddle and bridle, and all the little girls wouldn't have eyes for anything else! 

Puppies, kittens, a pony or two, some lambs, baby goats (total cuteness), and some chicks and ducklings, and the kids would all be so distracted they couldn't care less what the silly adults are doing.

Brilliant!!!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Whew, okay then. You had me worried for a minute! :wink:
> 
> I'm not thinking the kids are crying in their milk about missing the last day or two of school. All I remember about elementary school was waiting in class on that last day, feeling like it was taking _forever_ to be over.
> 
> But yes, I can understand why the parents would keep their children home while the protests are going on. Shame on people who deliberately try to traumatize children! :evil:


Haha, I'm not that hardcore! ;-)
Good point! I think I might have been one of the few kids who actually loved the last week of school before summer in Elementary. :lol:



Speed Racer said:


> Oooh, good ideas Kevin!
> 
> A little white pony with sparkles in its mane and tail and a cute little saddle and bridle, and all the little girls wouldn't have eyes for anything else!
> 
> ...


Alright, I've got friends with the goats, pony, and kittens...who can bring the puppies, lambs, chicks, ducklings and sparkles?!  :lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Bebehs for everyone!!!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Bebehs for everyone!!!


D'awwww. Who says they don't look happy?! :mrgreen: Peta!!! Get your eyes checked! :lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

More bebehs! We haz teh cuteness!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Much cuter than a pedophile in an animal suit.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, this one isn't white or sparkly, but it still qualifies as cuteness overload. I want to kiss its fuzzy little ears! And probably get bitten for my trouble.....


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> D'awwww. Who says they don't look happy?! :mrgreen: Peta!!! Get your eyes checked! :lol:


Oh come on, it is obvious if you look into their eyes all they are thinking is 'how do we escape from the horribleness of being forced to sleep in a clean bed with shelter and our meals provided to us on a schedule. :wink:


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Oh come on, it is obvious if you look into their eyes all they are thinking is 'how do we escape from the horribleness of being forced to sleep in a clean bed with shelter and our meals provided to us on a schedule. :wink:


Haha of course! :lol: As if that could _possibly_ be a bad thing?! :wink:


----------



## JumpsxGlory (Dec 20, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> Much cuter than a pedophile in an animal suit.


Best thing EVER!!!:clap::rofl:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww... what overload of cuteness, SR :lol: :wink:



Alwaysbehind said:


> Oh come on, it is obvious if you look into their eyes all they are thinking is 'how do we escape from the horribleness of being forced to sleep in a clean bed with shelter and our meals provided to us on a schedule. :wink:


Don't forget the fact of being protected from (stronger) carnivores.

:wink:.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

I thinks its ironic I'm eating a chicken sandwich while reading this. yum.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

paintsrule said:


> I thinks its ironic I'm eating a chicken sandwich while reading this. yum.


Which begs the question, is it from KFC?! 

I loffs KFC. I eat it _maybe_ once a year when I'm feeling naughty.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I hope it isn't one of those positively revolting looking "double down" sandwiches from KFC, lol


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Good point, mac. 

Even an unrepentant carnivore like myself thinks those things just look disgusting. I can feel my arteries hardening just looking at the pictures!


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Haha nope its from a grocery store, Im not a fan of Kfc, but im not a fan of peta either.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Around here we grow up hanging deer from trees and processing them right there in the yard or garage.... it isnt too hard, an 8 year old can do most of it short of skinning it. A steer or hog wouldnt be much different.

It isnt really complicated, hang it up, slit the jugular to let the blood out, cut from the lower belly to the sternum and open er up taking care not to pierce the stomache or colon and intestines lest you spoil the entire carcass. Open er up over a large tub pill the goodies out and separate what you want to keep. Then you slice around the ankles and neck to pull the skin off, that takes a little work but you can do it in one piece with a little elbow grease. Use a water hose to wash any fur or dirt and blood of the carcass.
Once that is done take an electric knife or really sharp knife and cut through the meat and cartilage around the hips and shoulders to remove the legs to be processed.
Then you can either hack it in half to be frozen for later or you can cut the loins and ribs apart( this gets a little tricky). That is about it.

Look on Youtube for videos showing you how to butcher a deer (they are there), it is the same process for a cow you just need to look up a little bit more for the specific cuts and how to do them, I am sure you can find a guide online.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Just saw this on the news. Reminded me of this thread. 

Ohio Dairy Farm Investigation | Mercy For Animals


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> Who's judging them? They have inherent traits; it has nothing to do with being judgmental.
> 
> Even chickens in a smaller flock will gang up on a sick or injured individual of their own species and kill it. Then eat it. Chickens are cannibals. They're also carrion eaters.
> 
> ...


I didn't say anything about a) Chicken's emotions or b) not approving of factory farming. I just said that fast food is gross. Nothing that's gone into a deep fryer goes into my mouth.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Joe - I couldn't even watch that for a minute. I actually feel ill right now.

I don't particularly like a lot of things about factory farming, but I understand the necessity. There's always room for improvement.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I've been to alot of dairy farms and that behavior is not typical.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I know it's not. : )


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't/didn't think it was. I know my dairy farmer friends would NEVER treat an animal like that. It is a disgusting video though and there really is something wrong with those people.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Im late to the PETA hating party but if you dont mind, Ill enjoy a sammach and have a laugh. That dairy video is terrible though. I cannot think how someone could do that to an animal for nothing? It just doesnt make any sense. I guess thats just the world today. 

As far as the PETA thing goes, I hate chickens...i board my horse at a small working farm with fowl a plenty. Chickens, Peacocks, Guinea Hens, Turkens, Turkeys...they're all gross and most of them are nasty lil things. Those turkeys will take your head off if they could only fly. Thats not an excuse for abuse, just fact. But if you are eating chicken in any restaurant or cooking it at home from a grocery store...you approve.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Those guys need a cattle prod shoved up their a$$es and the on switch duct taped down! That is senseless and just plain sickening.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

The thing I find most amusing about peta and their supporters is that they are to stupid to realize that if we all played by their rules, then we'd all starve to death. I mean think about it! We can't eat meat from anywhere. We can only eat fruits and veggies that have already fallen off the plant (because they are alive until then). That means that there is no way a tractor-trailer can haul fruit and veggies anywhere before they rot. What I would love to have an answer to is what would peta and supporters suggest I feed my kids. I live in town...so no livestock of any kind allowed, I have enough room for only a small garden (nothing large enough to feed my kids all year long) and I'm not filthy rich...I have to feed everybody on a budget. 

As for the rest, I am personally very much against animal cruelty. I think, however, that people are fools if they think it doesn't happen and even bigger fools if they think we can stamp it all out. We can't even stamp out the animal cruelty that takes place with our domesticated animals, much less the livestock.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> I didn't say anything about a) Chicken's emotions or b) not approving of factory farming. I just said that fast food is gross. Nothing that's gone into a deep fryer goes into my mouth.


I didn't say you did. I was responding to someone else's post.

But you'd be surprised how many 'good' non fast food restaurants fry things that you wouldn't think are fried. 

Even the things that aren't fried can be high in fat and calories, so we have to take all the nutritional values into account, not just the fact that something is or isn't fried.

I endeavor to eat healthy, but on rare occasions I do like something that's completely bad for me physically.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Northern said:


> I've known a few chickens personally, and found them to be nothing of the sort. One rooster of my acquaintance had his own cab aside his owner's motorcycle, & they'd ride into town & have a drink at the sidewalk cafe, then cruise back home when they were ready. The rooster was intelligent & companionable enough to do all that!


I tried to read the whole thread but I couldn't get past this post.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

sandy2u1 said:


> We can only eat fruits and veggies that have already fallen off the plant (because they are alive until then).


Don't say that PETA claims that also plants & veggies have feelings?!?? :shock:


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

The Secret Life of Plants is a book that's been around for about 40 years; it documents studies showing that plants respond positively to kindness, & unfavorably to yelling, threatening, etc. They'll wither & die to the latter.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I pretty much ignore mine and feed them full of sh fertilizer and they grow wonderfully.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Northern said:


> The Secret Life of Plants is a book that's been around for about 40 years; it documents studies showing that plants respond positively to kindness, & unfavorably to yelling, threatening, etc. They'll wither & die to the latter.


Also our family has some experience in that. When I was a kid, I tended to pet our houseplants and talk to them... and my mom started to claim that they grew better after that :lol:.

I still highly doubt that plants would suffer & experience that all like animals do since they don't have brains, central nervous system or anything "more developed" like animals have. That's why I don't put high believes on it that plants can have (developed) feelings.

ETA: Kevin you're too funny again *giggling*.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

Don't say that PETA claims that also plants & veggies have feelings?!?? :shock:
Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/general-o...derson-kfc-lovers-55688/page11/#ixzz0QuECxZNK
petas stance is that plants are living things and so is the fruit (or flowers or whatever) until it has fallen off the plant...then it's dead and ok to eat. What the big dummies don't realize is that most of the fruits and vegetables found in a grocery store are not local grown stuff, but rather it is hauled by tractor-trailer to our local stores. I know here where I live, corn doesn't grow all year long :lol:...neither does any of the other fruits and veggies for that matter. 
​


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

kevinshorses said:


> The beaks are cut off to prevent the chickens from pecking each other to death. If more than a few died from it or any other practice then the practice would be modified.


Yet again another good point. I still can't imagine how painful it is for them to deal with it tho. It's true having Pamela Anderson as a spokes person, but at least give her credit for doing some sort of media thing where she's actually wearing clothes and does not speak about herself :lol:

As for animal cruelty. Tho its PETA has its own issues *cough* you have to be realistic with the process of how they do things. You can look at any slaughter animal and see that the same or similar abuse type issues will always arise. You see absolutely horrible things happen to humans in hospitals! its the same everywhere folks.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

corinowalk said:


> Those turkeys will take your head off if they could only fly.


I heard somewhere that turkeys are the closest living relatives of velociraptors.


----------

